# Leichtes 20-Zoll-Kinderfahrrad - bei Pepper-Bike-Sale zuschlagen?



## Chris_in_LE (16. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Forums-Leser!

Bei unserer Mittleren ist zum Geburtstag Anfang November ein neues Fahrrad fällig. Ihr Profil:

_1-3. Innenbeinlänge_ 52 cm _Größe_ 115 cm,_ Alter_ aktuell noch 5 Jahre
_04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? _Fährt aktuell mit 16" Puky sicher und auch kleinere Touren von 15-20 km, für längere Fahrten an der Tandemkupplung
_05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben?_  Ungern mehr als 400€, siehe unten
_06-07. Kannst/willst Du selber schrauben?_ Nein und nein.
_08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann?_ Habe nicht mal einen Keller 
_09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden?_ Fahrten zum Kindergarten, Ausflüge bis Tagestouren bis 40 km
_10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)?_ Leipziger Tieflandbucht, also eher flach mit wenigen Steigungen. Wir fahren überwiegend Straße, Radwege und feste Waldwege

Nach einiger Recherche tendieren wir in Richtung leichtes 20-Zoll-Rad mit Starrgabel wie Islabike Beinn 20 Large, Kania 20 Large, Hot Pepper 20 Team oder Kubike 20. Das Islabike wird ja viel gelobt, stellt aber beim momentanen Pfund-Kurs doch eine große Belastung fürs Familienbudget dar - zumal nächstes Jahr die beiden Geschwister wieder neue Räder brauchen 
Wir werden Anfang kommender Woche mal zu einem Händler fahren, wo sie das Kania 20 Large probefahren kann. Daneben ist am 19.08 das Hot Pepper 20 Team in der Sommeraktion für 329€ im Angebot, welches eine fast identische Geometrie zu haben scheint. Hat jemand das Bike vielleicht schon in Benutzung und kann seine Erfahrungen teilen? Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis von Islabike oder Kania für uns Normalnutzer?

Weitere Fragen zum Hot Pepper 20 Team: Es scheinen ja keine Gepäckträgerösen vorhanden zu sein - kann man wohl einen Gepäckträger mit Schellen wie z.B. diesen befestigen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, feste Schutzbleche anzubringen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## track94 (16. August 2015)

Wir haben das Pepper ,allerdings das vorherige Modell und waren damit in der Standard Ausstattung zufrieden.
Das Team Rad ist ja jetzt nochmal überarbeitet und ist 500 gr. leichter geworden und hat nun bessere Bremsen.

Wenn wir nicht schon eins hätten wurde ich es wieder kaufen.

Bei der Innenbeinlänge sollte es gut passen

Wegen der Ösen einfach bei Pepperbikes anfragen.


Gruß  Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (16. August 2015)

Obwohl ich ja ein echter Isla Fan war/bin würde ich bei der Auswahl die es jetzt in D gibt kein Isla mehr bestellen. Das Pepper ist schon recht ordentlich was Preis/Leistung angeht, vorallem jetzt im Angebot.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (16. August 2015)

Chris_in_LE schrieb:


> ...
> _06-07. Kannst/willst Du selber schrauben?_ Nein und nein.
> _..._


Ich habe mir gerade mal die FAQ des Anbieters (von dem das Fahrrad verlinkt ist) angesehen.

Da finden sich folgende Aussagen:
"Sie erhalten ein bestens verpacktes Fahrrad im stabilen Versandkarton um Schäden beim Versand zu vermeiden.
.. und eine hochwertige Endmontage, die mit 98 Prozent so gut wie komplett ist. Folgend Punkte erledigen wir für Sie:


komplett geprüfte Schraubenanzugsmomente
..."

und

"Alles was Sie nach dem Auspacken noch tun müssen um das Rad fahrfertig zu machen ist in wenigen Minuten und mit wenig handwerklichem Geschick umzusetzen:


Anbringen des Lenker
..."
Die beiden Aussagen die hacken sich aber.
Ein nicht angebrachter Lenker kann wohl kaum mit korrekten Anzugsmoment ausgeliefert werden.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Bedenke daß Du ein (auch wenn es der Anbieter als zu "Endmontage die mit 98% so gut wie komplett ist" bezeichnet) ein Halbfertigprodukt erwirbst.

Gewicht von Fahrrad:
Da ist natürlich ein Fahrrad mit niedrigem Gewicht sehr gut. Aber eben nur dann wirklich von Vorteil wenn das Fahrrad entweder immer wieder irgendwelche Treppen hoch und runter getragen werden muß. 
Oder wenn oft sehr steile Strecken und viele Höhenmeter gefahren werden. Oder beide "Probleme" bewältigt werden müssen.
Wenn beide "Probleme" nur seltenst auftreten, ist's fast schon rille ob ein Fahrrad statt 8 kg sogar 18 (was aber wohl bei 20er Kinderrädern eher nicht der Fall sein wird) kg wiegt.
Gut, die letzte Aussage ist arg überspitzt.


----------



## track94 (16. August 2015)

O.k. , ich hab selbst ein Pepper Halbfertigprodukt  " zusammengeschraubt " und ich musste dafür den Lenker an den Vorbau schrauben ( und ich habe es ohne Drehm. geschafft ) den Sattel aufsetzen das Vorderrad einbauen und die Pedale anschrauben ohne eine dafür geeignete Ausbildung zu haben.....
Da der TE scheiber größere Touren mir den Kids macht denke ich das er dazu in der Lage ist und nicht für jeden Platten in die " Fachwerkstatt " fährt


----------



## giant_r (16. August 2015)

bei einem fuer den versand teilweise auseinandergebautem fahrrad von einen halbfertigprodukt zu reden, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen und frage mich was solche aussagen sollen? und es gibt leute, bei denen das fahrradtragen schon oefter vorkommt, oder auch steigungen existieren und wer dann mal den unterschied gesehen hat, wenn kinder ein leichtes rad "bewegt" haben,  glaubte auch nicht mehr, dass es rille ist, was ein fahrrad wiegt. (auch eltern die das bike mal schleppen muessen, weil die kleinen keinen bock mehr zum fahren haben, wissen wovon ich rede).
ich habe selber noch kein pepper im original gesehen, glaube aber, auch nach den erfahrungen anderer teilnehmer, dass der angebotspreis durchaus  verlockend ist und du da nicht wirklich was falsch machen kannst


----------



## Ann (16. August 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Gewicht von Fahrrad:
> Da ist natürlich ein Fahrrad mit niedrigem Gewicht sehr gut. Aber eben nur dann wirklich von Vorteil wenn das Fahrrad entweder immer wieder irgendwelche Treppen hoch und runter getragen werden muß.
> Oder wenn oft sehr steile Strecken und viele Höhenmeter gefahren werden. Oder beide "Probleme" bewältigt werden müssen.
> Wenn beide "Probleme" nur seltenst auftreten, ist's fast schon rille ob ein Fahrrad statt 8 kg sogar 18 (was aber wohl bei 20er Kinderrädern eher nicht der Fall sein wird) kg wiegt.



sorry, aber deine aussagen kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. das mit halbfertigproduk find ich ein witz, genauso wie es "rille" sein soll, was ein rad wiegt. es geht nicht nur ums tragen oder steigungen, sondern die kindern merken den unterschied selbst, ob sie ein 6-8 kg rad oder ein 13-18 kg rad händeln bzw. bewegen und beherrschen müssen, auch bei nicht steigungen!!!

ich denke auch für den zweck vom TE ist ein pepper ausreichend. ich finde es bei unserem isla einfach klasse, daß die schutzbleche, gepäckträger etc. wirklich passen und vor ihre funktionen erfüllen und nicht irgend etwas hingeschustert werden muß. aber gut, das ist wirklich ne preisfrage....


----------



## Chris_in_LE (16. August 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal die FAQ des Anbieters (von dem das Fahrrad verlinkt ist) angesehen.
> 
> Da finden sich folgende Aussagen:
> "Sie erhalten ein bestens verpacktes Fahrrad im stabilen Versandkarton um Schäden beim Versand zu vermeiden.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Habe die Frage nach dem Schrauben eher im Sinne eines Neuaufbaus oder aufwendiger Modifikationen gedacht. Einen Ahead-Vorbau habe ich schon einmal erfolgreich montiert  Aber natürlich ist es ein zu bedenkender Punkt, dass wir beim Kauf des Kania über den Fahrradladen auch Vor-Ort-Service als Vorteil hätten. Schade, dass die Fahrradläden im Umfeld in dieser Hinsicht sonst nichts vergleichbares im Sortiment haben...



Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Gewicht von Fahrrad:
> Da ist natürlich ein Fahrrad mit niedrigem Gewicht sehr gut. Aber eben nur dann wirklich von Vorteil wenn das Fahrrad entweder immer wieder irgendwelche Treppen hoch und runter getragen werden muß.
> Oder wenn oft sehr steile Strecken und viele Höhenmeter gefahren werden. Oder beide "Probleme" bewältigt werden müssen.
> Wenn beide "Probleme" nur seltenst auftreten, ist's fast schon rille ob ein Fahrrad statt 8 kg sogar 18 (was aber wohl bei 20er Kinderrädern eher nicht der Fall sein wird) kg wiegt.
> Gut, die letzte Aussage ist arg überspitzt.



Ich bin auch oft erstaunt, wie flott die Kleinen mit Ihren relativ schweren Rädern unterwegs sind, wenn die Motivation stimmt. Aber gerade auch für die Motivation und Fahrfreude erhoffe ich mir schon einen Zuwachs durch ein schickes leichtes Rad. Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass es rein pragmatisch vielleicht schon ein bisschen "Luxus" darstellt - aber da dass Fahrrad unser Hauptverkehrsmittel ist, halte ich es für legitim, sich diesen zu gönnen. Zumal es ja noch weitaus luxuriöser geht


----------



## track94 (17. August 2015)

Ich hab mir mal die Bilder bei Pepper angeschaut und es scheinen , wie beim Vorgängermodell , die Ösen vorhanden zu sein

Gruß Lars


----------



## luffmann (18. August 2015)

Hallo,

Das Pepper Bike für 329 sieht nach einer guten Gelegenheit aus aus. Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Nachfolger für unser Sohnemann sein islabikes cnoc 16 - was gar nicht so einfach ist. Die 330 EUR. sind so ziemlich genau das maximum was ich für ein gebrauchtes Beinn 20" oder z.B. MTB cycletech moskito 20 ausgebe wollte - wenn es denn welche geben würde.... Der schwache Euro macht einem das neu kaufen bei islabikes oder cycletech auch gerade wirklich madig. Das Beinn 20" läge neu bei 466, das cycletech sogar bei 599!!!.

Von den Spezifikationen liegt das Pepper doch recht nahe an z.B. dem Beinn 20" small, oder? So what's not to like? Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Pepper?

Zum Thema Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger: Da kann islabikes bislang niemand etwas vormachen. Super leicht und trotzdem verschandeln Sie das Bike nicht. Da hat noch keiner der Hersteller aus D nachgezogen. Ich habe neulich ein kubike 16 mit Steckschutzblechen gesehen - das schöne Rad war IMO total verunstaltet. 

PS: Kaniabikes hat das 2014 MTB cycletech moskito 20" noch für 429: http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Fahrraeder/Fahrraeder-20/20-MTB-Cycletech-Moskito.html, das aktuelle Modell wird aufgrund der Euroschwäche bei 599! liegen.


----------



## MrBiker82 (18. August 2015)

Stehe vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Cycletech, oder Pepperbike.
Ersteres sollte einen höheren Wiederverkaufswert haben, zumal der Neupreis angezogen hat, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_in_LE (18. August 2015)

Danke schonmal für die bisherigen Antworten. Werde wahrscheinlich morgen das Hot Pepper Team in Rot bestellen. Falls einer der Moskito-Interessierten aus dem Osten der Republik kommen sollte: Fahrwerk Dresden hat es laut Website für 399€ im Angebot.


----------



## copso (19. August 2015)

Hallo,

bei den eingebrachten Vorschlägen handelt es sich aus meiner Sicht um die üblichen Verdächtigen, wenn es um den Kauf eines kindgerechten Fahrrads geht. Somit kann man mit keinem wirklich was Falsch machen. Persönliche Vorlieben in puncto Optik und kleinere Details machen dann den Unterschied aus.

Wir haben uns vor kurzem für das KUbikes 20 entschieden und es keinen Moment bereut. Die Ergonomie ist aus meiner Sicht kaum besser umsetzbar und vom Gewicht (ca. 7,5 kg) brauchen wir gar nicht sprechen. Der Auslieferungszustand (alles wirklich perfekt eingestellt) und der super Service, haben unsere Entscheidung dann nochmals bestätigt. http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/20er/KUbikes-20-Zoll-8-Speed-Konfigurator-89.html

Preiserhöhungen auf Grund des schwachen Euros, lassen für mich ausländische Anbieter rausfallen. Das Geld sollte ins Fahrrad nicht in den Wechselkurs fließen.

Noch ein Satz zum Gewicht! Ich kann Ann nur absolut zustimmen!! Das Gewicht spielt eine entscheidende Rolle beim Handling mit dem Fahrrad und da macht sich jedes Kilo stark bemerkbar. (die richtige Geo natürlich vorausgesetzt). Vor allem wenn man es mal in Relation zum Gewicht des/der Fahrers/Fahrerin sieht.


----------



## Taurus1 (2. September 2015)

Mit dem Pepper, speziell zu dem Kurs, hast du bestimmt nichts verkehrt gemacht, falls du es geholt hast. Wenn ja, bitte den Eindruck davon posten.
Dis Diskussion "Halbfertigprodukt" hatten wir schonmal. Manchmal gibt es das Wunschrad eben nicht beim Haendler vor Ort. Wer sich nicht zutraut, Pedale, Vorderrad und Lenker/Vorbau zu montieren/einzustellen, kann das in der Regel auch fuer einen kleinen Obulus beim Bikeschrauber vor Ort machen lassen. Die schmeissen deswegen normalerweise deswegen keinen aus dem Laden, es koennte ja auch Stammkundschaft werden.


----------



## Chris_in_LE (2. September 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Pepper, speziell zu dem Kurs, hast du bestimmt nichts verkehrt gemacht, falls du es geholt hast. Wenn ja, bitte den Eindruck davon posten.
> Dis Diskussion "Halbfertigprodukt" hatten wir schonmal. Manchmal gibt es das Wunschrad eben nicht beim Haendler vor Ort. Wer sich nicht zutraut, Pedale, Vorderrad und Lenker/Vorbau zu montieren/einzustellen, kann das in der Regel auch fuer einen kleinen Obulus beim Bikeschrauber vor Ort machen lassen. Die schmeissen deswegen normalerweise deswegen keinen aus dem Laden, es koennte ja auch Stammkundschaft werden.



Haben tatsächlich das Hot Pepper 20 Team in Rot bestellt. Montage und Einstellung war problemlos. Der Empfängerin hat es sehr gut gefallen und sie ist deutlich flotter unterwegs als mit dem Puky-16-Zöller (ist natürlich auch teilweise motivationsbedingt). Die Umstellung auf das Fahren ohne Rücktrittbremse und auf die Kettenschaltung war auch problemlos bis jetzt. Es wurden netterweise Klingel und Reflektoren mitgeliefert.
Positiv ist auch zu vermerken, dass sämtliche Ösen zur Schutzbleckmontage mit Gewinde vorhanden sind, wir haben Schwarze von SKS montiert, welche gut und klapperfrei sitzen. Mit Pedalen, Klingel, Reflektoren und Schutzblechen sind wir jetzt bei 9,01 kg (laut billiger China-Fedewaage;-). Warte gerade noch auf die Lieferung von Ständer (es ist schon eine Mittelbau-Ständerplatte vorhanden) und Schnellspanner-Ersatz. 
Insgesamt sind wir sehr zufrieden mit Fahrrad und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Einzig die nach außen gekröpften Pedale sind wirklich etwas unnötig, zu den Kettenstreben hin wäre noch Luft für etwas Q-Faktor-Minimierung - das wird aber wohl im Freizeitgebrauch nicht weiter stören...


----------



## track94 (11. September 2015)

Kannst du mal Bilder einstellen 

Gruß  Lars


----------



## exil-foto (13. Oktober 2015)

ich stehe auch vor der frage welches 20" rad ich kaufen soll.
mein sohn ist vor einem monat 4 geworden. ist aber 118 cm gross und hat eine innenbeinlänge von 52 cm.
momentan hat er ein frog 48 (16"), was ihm viel spass macht. zum spielen ist es gut, aber sehr kurz übersetzt und doch schon ziemlich klein. 

bisher habe ich 
frog 55
ghost powerkid 20
woom 4
hot pepper 20
orbea 20 team
in der auswahl. 
kann jemand zur entscheidungsfindung beitragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde nach Budget und Gewicht ( Eltern ) und Farbe ( Kind ) auswählen  und falls möglich mir das Rad anschauen und Probefahren.
Von der Innenbeinlänge sollte der Riese gut auf das Orbea und Pepper passen.
Unser Großer war damals 5 und hatte die gleiche Ibl. 
Er hatte sich in das rote Orbea verliebt es ist aber blaues Pepper geworden.
Ich denke von Preis und Gewicht sollte das Frog auch gut sein.
Zu den restlichen kann ich nichts sagen.

Gruß. Lars


----------



## exil-foto (13. Oktober 2015)

ghost und orbea wiegen fast ein kilo mehr als frog und pepper. wenn ich sehe, wie er sein leichtes 16" FROG anheben und drehen kann, ist das gewicht schon wichtig.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Oktober 2015)

Wenn Du aufs Gewicht schaust: Frog, Pepper, Kubikes, Kania. Fahren tun sie alle, beim Frog oder Pepper hast Du den besseren Preis und musst es meist nehmen wie es ist, beim Kania oder Kubikes bekommst Du auch Sonderlocken wie Wunschfarbe oder andere Ausstattung etc.


----------



## Chris_in_LE (20. Oktober 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal Bilder einstellen
> 
> Gruß  Lars



Hallo,

hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber heute habe ich mal dran gedacht ein paar Fotos des Rades zu machen. Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte sind noch aufgefallen:

- Am Steuerrohr gibt es einen kleine Scheuerstelle vom Bowdenzug, hier werde ich mal noch eine Schutzfolie aufkleben müssen
- Der Kettenschutz hätte ruhig auch innen sein können, wie ich es bei anderen Rädern schon gesehen habe. Momentan schafft es unsere Mittlere hin und wieder, die Kette nach innen abspringen zu lassen - ich vermute gleichzeitiges Schalten und Rückwärtstreten als Ursache
- Die Sattelstütze ist jetzt schon zur Sicherheitsmarkierung ausgezogen - hier hatte ich wohl die unterschiedliche Geometrie nicht ausreichend bedacht, da die große Schwester auch noch ein 20-Zöller fährt. Letzteres baut aber als klassisches Kinderrad etwas höher. Ich werde nächstes Jahr irgendwann eine längere Sattelstütze einbauen müssen (hat jemand Empfehlungen?), die Benutzerin hat zum Glück schon den Wunsch nach einer sportlicheren Haltung geäußert.

Ansonsten sind wir weiterhin sehr zufrieden und werden wohl der Linie "leichtes MTB-Starrbike" für die folgenden Käufe treu bleiben...


----------



## Chris_in_LE (20. Oktober 2015)

exil-foto schrieb:


> ich stehe auch vor der frage welches 20" rad ich kaufen soll.
> mein sohn ist vor einem monat 4 geworden. ist aber 118 cm gross und hat eine innenbeinlänge von 52 cm.
> momentan hat er ein frog 48 (16"), was ihm viel spass macht. zum spielen ist es gut, aber sehr kurz übersetzt und doch schon ziemlich klein.
> 
> ...



ich werfe mal noch die gerade entdeckten Räder von Hoy Bikes in den Ring:

- Hoy Bonaly 20: Soll 8 kg wiegen, fällt natürlich austattungsmäßig etwas zurück mit nur Shimano Tourney 6fach; die 24-Zoll-Version habe ich schonmal auf der mentalen Liste für unsere Große
- Hoy Meadowbank 20: Falls das Höhenprofil bei euch es zulässt und der Sohn noch nicht auf Gangschaltung drängt, käme dieses dank Singlespeed mit nur 7,1kg

Beste Grüße

Christian


----------



## track94 (20. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Bilder...aber kannst du vielleicht noch eins von oben auf das Tretlager machen bei waagerechter Kurbel 
Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu unverschämt 

Sattelstützen in der Bucht Gub oder M-wave auch in bunt  und etwas länger (300mm) und etwas gekürzt auch leicher.

Ich denke der Kettenschutz ist entfallen weil ein schmaleres Innenlager verbaut wurde...beim Vorgänger sah das ganze so aus


----------

